# Leg injury in incubator



## daweri (Jul 11, 2015)

I just picked up some Bieldefelders that were born yesterday. The breeder gave me all the females but one had an issue while hatching. She got her leg wedged down in the incubator with everyone else sitting on top of her. She can't put much weight on that leg. I took a close look and she seems to have full range of movement without pain but right at the joint between the shank and hock it looks red and swollen. The inside bend of the joint has a small bump on it. I've been reading about wrapping leg injuries. I'm just wondering if this is something I should attempt. If so can I get some pointers? I'm not sure what my goal is, should I be trying to wrap it so its at the right angle to stand on?straighter than that? Do I need something stiff like Popsicle sticks around it or more bendable? Or could it just be a sprain and I should leave it alone? Any input is greatly appreciated! I know I need to address this ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## daweri (Jul 11, 2015)

I should add that she is eating and drinking well and not spraddle. She just lays down a lot and hobbles when she walks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would just watch for a while. Anything that you can give is not good for peeps that young. If it seems to be able to get around without interceding then watching is probably the best idea.


----------

